# Gin Jack 4/26 : Fat hoo, baby blue, and tuna too!



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Left Sportsmans around 6pm Friday night with family n' friends toward Ram Powell. Passed along a drill ship and finally got to the rig right before the morning bite. The water was very clean, cobalt blue nonetheless. Scattered weed, and even some stout lines a little north of the rig. Started jigging for BF, caught a few. Brian decided to put a slab of BF on a 30w, about 20 min. later saw the tip starting to bend, then the next thing we know ZING!!! Got some line on it after it seemed to be coming up, then decided to run deep for what seemed to be the "death dive". 30+ lbs. of drag later the braid broke off about half way. The kinda stuff that keeps you fishing. 



















After the great unknown encounter, we started trolling toward Beer Can, did a couple loops and left to the west along a steady weed line toward Spirit. No luck with the weeds. I had my first experience driving up on the bridge without auto pilot. Hopefully one day I will be able to keep it steady on a spot, so my Dad can fish more. Kept on truck'n along til ZING!!! which followed by an "Oh, shit" moment as the entire pole fell into the water. Good thing it was tied with rope to the boat! Teresa's first time fishing blue water took this one in, as you can see (see pic) she is using two hands to reel this sucker in. WAHOOO!!! Following another "Oh, shit" moment, we some how forgot the gaffs. Dad jimmy rigged a flying gaff and here comes wild man Matt with this massive gaff and nailed the hoo perfectly which was also a first for him. 



















After the excitement, we decided to troll back to the Spirit and had a knockdown after the first lap. Put the lines back in and about a minute later ZING!!! Another hoo, says Brian. No wait...I see a bill! We got a blue on the line! He didn't play much with the spread, but was attracted to that ahi pussy. Ha! Brought the little squirt (rat blue) to the side of the boat for pics and he gracefully swam back into the deep. It was one of those moments. 



















We then deep dropped for some tiles, and had little to no luck on that but managed a very small one. Went back to Ram Powell for the dusk bite and nada. Not nearly as many boats at Ram that evening then there were that morning. No sharks either, so that's always a good thing. We then called it quits around 9PM and headed our way back home. What a great trip indeed!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice hoo and report!

Is that a ******? Looks like the dorsal might be round.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Steph! Nice details too.

I tried zooming on the marlin to see pecs and anal fin. Got any other pics of her? Lookalike a white from what I can see there


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks! The marlin sure is difficult to distinguish though. White or blue either or was great to see! Any ideas on what snagged the braid and did a deep dive at the beginning of the post?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm saying a ****** but who cares it's a Marlin. Way to go on the hoo and nice report.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I'm saying a ****** but who cares it's Marlin.


Yep. Congrats on the bill!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

That's an awesome pic of the marlin.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Your on my same dock at Sportsmans ! 

Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Nice ******!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Def a white... way to go


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report, pics and it looks like a great trip as well.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great report, awesome job with the pictures.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report! :thumbup:


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great report! cant wait to get out there


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

For sure ****** but way to go! Rounded dorsal fin is the give away. Any billfish is well worth it though. Great wahoo as well. Congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's confirmed a ****** now, thanks guys!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

******!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I think that baby blue is actually a white marlin..


----------



## matt922 (May 3, 2012)

hey guys, i think that's a ******.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man when I grow up, I want to be on your crew!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Suuuuwwwweeeeeettttttt!!!! Dang sure a fine job by all and great pics!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice hoo...
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

freaking awesome!!!!!congrats


----------

